# Schatten drehen



## stephandziurla (9. März 2007)

Hallo,


ich würde gern Seitenzahlen hinzufügen und diese mit einem Schatten hinterlegen, welcher etwa 45° im Uhrzeigersinn (oder auch entgegen - je nach Seite) gedreht ist.

Ist das mit Photoshop so möglich? Einen Schatten kann ich ja als Schlagschatten einer Textebene hinzufügen - aber den Schatten kann ich nicht drehen...gibt es da eine Möglichkeit?


Dank euch schonmal!!


----------



## ConSoleM (9. März 2007)

Hi. Wenn du unter Photoshop in der Ebenen-Palette unten auf das runde Symbol mit dem "f" drückst kannst du ja den Schlagschatten hinzufügen. Wenn du dort auf das Wort Schlagschatten doppelt klickst, erscheinen die Eigenschaften davon. Dort kann man auch den Lichteinfallswinkel einstellen...


----------



## stephandziurla (9. März 2007)

ConSoleM hat gesagt.:


> Hi. Wenn du unter Photoshop in der Ebenen-Palette unten auf das runde Symbol mit dem "f" drückst kannst du ja den Schlagschatten hinzufügen. Wenn du dort auf das Wort Schlagschatten doppelt klickst, erscheinen die Eigenschaften davon. Dort kann man auch den Lichteinfallswinkel einstellen...



Ich möchte ja nicht den Lichteinfallswinkel verändern, sondern den *Schatten selbst* quasi um 45° drehen.
In diesem Bild sieht man ja, dass der Schatten (der hier kein Schatten an sich ist, sondern eine eigene Ebene) um 45° gedreht ist.
http://www.tutorials.de/forum/attachment.php?attachmentid=28652&stc=1&d=1173451289


----------



## Alexander Groß (9. März 2007)

Du kannst den Schatten wie folgt separieren:

Rechtsklick auf das kleine f in der Textebene

Dort wählst du aus dem Kontexmenü den Eintrag "Ebene erstellen"

Nun wurde der Schatten auf eine eigene Ebene gelegt. Von dort aus kannst du ihn weiterbearbeiten/drehen etc.


Alex


----------

